# Infinity Router Bit Sale



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Great Bits and some really good pricing, I ordered a few of the Mortising Bits and a few other, free shippin on orders over a c-note and these are verrry god bits BTW,Warehouse Sale = Incredible Deals On Our Premium Quality Tools - While Supplies Last!


----------



## bob14 (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for the link ! looks like a great place to grab a few bits. ...as soon as Mama isn't looking


----------

